# New Ork Flash Gitz?



## Emo Computer Guy O_o (Sep 3, 2008)

i found this pic while surfing the net.
im not to sure whether they are real or conversions though.


----------



## Xan'du Lagos (Apr 22, 2009)

Considering how customizable Orks are with most players, and how often people create conversions, it could mean anything.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

It's presented in the same style as a Games Day/Forge World cabinet. It's a very detailed scuplt on top of a base model already in the range, or rather, using base range pieces...it LOOKS like a Flash Git model. But, as Xan'du said, it's hard to be sure.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Yeah, Orks are kinda like Space Marines, if you see a Space Marine with a bunch of conversions and greens, it's hard to see if it's a studio model or a great conversion.


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

well the gun doesn't look like citidal plastic
it looks more like tubing from somthing


----------



## Emo Computer Guy O_o (Sep 3, 2008)

Yea, i guess the thing that made me think it could be a conversion was that the gun seems to be quite basic plasticard with not much detail.
heres another one i found on the same site, not really flash gitz i dont think. but hey! still cool looking


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

There's definitely an ammo grot(s) there, as well as a grot oiler-type (with the tool belt) and the grots fighting are just kind of cool. Maybe a decorative Grotz bits pack or something? The Flash Git definitely looks like a studio model to me, rather than an independent conversion. It's the sort of thing that you tend to see from the studio when a set or blisters are in design stages.


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

ha typical warseer showing off crap site.
anyway the ork could be a ork nob i think.


----------



## englanda (Dec 2, 2008)

officer kerky said:


> ha typical warseer showing off crap site.
> anyway the ork could be a ork nob i think.


Flash gits are nobs with guns. That's a nob with a gun. It's a flash git :grin:

Not sure how studios go about designing models, but that looks like a production level mini.

Here's hoping it's a GW model, I've been wanting to try these bad boys out.


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

englanda said:


> Flash gits are nobs with guns. That's a nob with a gun. It's a flash git :grin:
> 
> Not sure how studios go about designing models, but that looks like a production level mini.
> 
> Here's hoping it's a GW model, I've been wanting to try these bad boys out.


sorry didnt know i dont collect orks just kill them and paint them.


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

I don't know what to say. Orks recieve so many conversion (especially flash gitz) that could well just be someones conversion on show.

But just like the battlewagon , they were converted all the time and then GW made one , so this could be the same scenario.

We can only hope until more pictures arrive.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I don't believe these are anything new, in fact, I think they're from the Design Open Day in February!


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

well in this months WD (dont stare at me, yes i know its crap) there are some new ammo grots in the colectors range that look quite piraty, like badrukk. and that "flash git" does have a pirate bandaner on.
however, it could be a realy good conversion.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Syph said:


> I don't believe these are anything new, in fact, I think they're from the Design Open Day in February!


Thought it looked familiar! 

Dafistofmork - you mean the ones available right now on the GW website? That a thread was started on a week or so ago?


----------



## needskonstruktion (Oct 9, 2008)

There have been pictures of ForgeWorld flash gitz, I remember seeing them on another forum. 
This may or not be one, I think the only seen one is a one similar to the old badrukk.


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

now those grots are pretty cool


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

its a conversion you can see the deff dread conversion that was used in last months WD it has power klaws for hands i like it although i would love it to be a flash git that would be cool


----------

